# Nia24 for restoring skin integrity - Highly Recommended



## Jmobie (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to add this thread because this line of skincare has made some noticeable improvements for me within the last 2 weeks. To give you some background, I'm 27, male, and all throughout high school, I looked really young for my age- fair skin, no wrinkles, stayed out of the sun. Long story short, I realized the beginning of this year I had been undertreated for central hypothyroidism for the past 8 years, and all my symptoms including terrible skin, brain fog, fatigue were not due to getting older. What a relief!

Anyway, I had/have the following problems with my skin: huge pores on my nose, below eyes, forehead; blemishes that would not go away- they would somewhat disappear with treatment and then come back in exactly the same spot; darker spots left from blemishes; leathery, scaly skin (definitely noticeable on cheeks when smiling); wrinkles on my forehead and between nose and mouth (laugh lines, I guess?); no color, very pale; bloated face (typical hypo moon face).

So this Nia24 uses Niacin as the main ingredient, and it supposedly is just as effective, maybe moreso, than Vitamin C and Retin-A for anti-aging and less irritating. It is recommended for those recovering from skin damage due to sun exposure. I thought that since sun exposure can age skin, and I have aged skin because of hypothyroidism, I'd give this a try. I actually had one of their products, Skin Strengthening Complex, for a while, but used it rarely. I think their line of products' primary purpose is to reduce hyperpigmentation and restore skin integrity by thickening the outer skin barrier and tightening the deeper skin matrix underneath. Reviewers on Amazon comment on how breakouts are rarer and blemishes fade more quickly, not to mention thicker, more youthful skin. If you go to their site, Nia24.com, you can see real photos of people as well as a skin layer diagram out of a biology textbook-before and after using Nia24.

These products are quite expensive- about $20 each for the cleanser and scrub, $50 for the SSC I mentioned, and $80 for the Intensive Recovery Complex on Amazon. But so far, they seem to be worth every penny for the troubles I've had. It's simple, too, since there is just a handful of products in the line that I use, and the website lays it out for you as to the order in which they should be applied. I should warn you that Nia24 does admit to initial side effects, and I'm almost past the stage when these occur-dryness and a skin breakout. The increased sebaceous activity caused by increased niacin exposure, for me, led to tiny zits around my jaw and chin. They're going away though, and my wrinkles and pores are, too! It also appears that my skin has more color and is tighter. I just look healthier. My skin has a long way to go, and it only has been 2 weeks, but it is safe to say the results are promising. If you're like me, wondering where your youth went when looking in the mirror, want to look younger, or just want to jump-start your skin recovery as you travel on your journey to good health and euthyroid numbers, then I highly recommend this line of products! You get what you pay for! I was sold because of a few videos on Youtube posted by MisterNia24. His skin looks great, regardless of the fact that he has hypothyroidism, diabetes, and rosacea.


----------

